# Lost LTE and can't get it back. Updated radios, no luck. Help? [solved]



## elzi (Nov 7, 2011)

Running the latest thundershed ROM. Using the exact same radios as shown in the screenshots (1.48.00.0906w_1, 0.01.78.0906w_2). Linked here: http://minus.com/mraFEoURN/2 is a screenshot showing the options when I go to LTE on/off or dial *#*#4636#*#* thing. Notice the "unknown" option at the bottom.

It won't even change sometimes from CMDA (prl)... ugh. Can anyone help?

Edit: solved on page 2


----------



## audinutt (Jul 1, 2011)

I would wipe all data and caches and check again.. if that doesn't work flash a stock ROM or restore a nandroid

Also pull your sim card and reseat it
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## elzi (Nov 7, 2011)

would it hurt to try just wiping cache? hmm..


----------



## elzi (Nov 7, 2011)

Wiped data, cache, stock rom, new rom, different radios. Nothing. The fuck? Anyone mind showing me an SS of what their LTE on/off options look like?


----------



## aldeghij (Jul 20, 2011)

elzi said:


> Wiped data, cache, stock rom, new rom, different radios. Nothing. The fuck? Anyone mind showing me an SS of what their LTE on/off options look like?


I had this problem too. Tries radios, roms, clearing cache, dalvik, etc. Ended up warranteeing the phone over it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## audinutt (Jul 1, 2011)

Here's a Ss
Time to warranty it?








Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## audinutt (Jul 1, 2011)

elzi said:


> Running the latest thundershed ROM. Using the exact same radios as shown in the screenshots (1.48.00.0906w_1, 0.01.78.0906w_2). Linked here: http://minus.com/mraFEoURN/2 is a screenshot showing the options when I go to LTE on/off or dial *#*#4636#*#* thing. Notice the "unknown" option at the bottom.
> 
> It won't even change sometimes from CMDA (prl)... ugh. Can anyone help?


Did you flash the wrong radio? I don't see gsm listed on my radio settings?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

completely unroot and go back to stock. If the problem persists, contact vzw

sent from my bolt


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Did you mess with any of the settings under the ##778#?

Actually dial that number and go under view and.click modem and see if your settings matches mine.









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenMilone (Jul 21, 2011)

aldeghij said:


> I had this problem too. Tries radios, roms, clearing cache, dalvik, etc. Ended up warranteeing the phone over it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


same here...i actually posted Monday about it. Had to call verizon to get a replacement. Wonder if something is going on with Thundershed 1.4's radio code??? as I was running that too, and it was a clean flash (wiped)


----------



## herbie906 (Jul 8, 2011)

I am also running the latest thundershed and my 4G is working with no problems. If i go into phone info via 4G onoff or by dialing the number i get unknown for the network type. I can however go into wireless & network under setting and change the mobile network. I may be way off but since thundershed is based on CM that may be why the phone info is not reporting the network correctly.


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

djxstream said:


> Wonder if something is going on with Thundershed 1.4's radio code???


Since the vast majority of the users of this ROM (including myself) have no 4G issues, I'm going to go with no.


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

New sim card has done the trick for me.

Sent from my HTC Rooted T-Bolt using RootzWiki


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Just wondering... did you try putting the battery cover on? I had the same problem a long time ago, went through everything you did, put the battery cover on which houses part of the antenna (thanks for telling me guys) and BAM! 4g all day.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

padraic said:


> Since the vast majority of the users of this ROM (including myself) have no 4G issues, I'm going to go with no.


You can't say that. There could be an issue with the rom. Just because you and others don't have a problem. You have to look at the one thing the people with this problem all runs he same rom. I haven't heard of this in really any other rom. I would be weary about using this rom and hope the dev will look in to this issue and see if its on his end.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenMilone (Jul 21, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> You can't say that. There could be an issue with the rom. Just because you and others don't have a problem. You have to look at the one thing the people with this problem all runs he same rom. I haven't heard of this in really any other rom. I would be weary about using this rom and hope the dev will look in to this issue and see if its on his end.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


the effect of losing LTE wasn't instantly after flashing it. I used all versions of Thundershed since it came out and when I flashed 1.4 I was fine for about a week till this similar issue hit me...now i'm waiting a replacement phone from verizon which will probably get Thundershed 1.3 flashed on it.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

djxstream said:


> the effect of losing LTE wasn't instantly after flashing it. I used all versions of Thundershed since it came out and when I flashed 1.4 I was fine for about a week till this similar issue hit me...now i'm waiting a replacement phone from verizon which will probably get Thundershed 1.3 flashed on it.


and how do you know something didn't burn out your lte radio? Just strange there's a few people having this same issue with the same rom. Glad youre not worried about it.

Never heard this happening on any other rom.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## elzi (Nov 7, 2011)

herbie906 said:


> I am also running the latest thundershed and my 4G is working with no problems. If i go into phone info via 4G onoff or by dialing the number i get unknown for the network type. I can however go into wireless & network under setting and change the mobile network. I may be way off but since thundershed is based on CM that may be why the phone info is not reporting the network correctly.


You son of a bitch! That fixed it! I had the Lte option there and it changes instantly. Thanks so much


----------



## herbie906 (Jul 8, 2011)

elzi said:


> You son of a bitch! That fixed it! I had the Lte option there and it changes instantly. Thanks so much


Glad I could help


----------



## gemro311 (Aug 29, 2011)

Keeps asking me for a password ..?
Figured it out..had to make one change..

Preferred mode to HDR LTE Only

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## gman1108 (Apr 24, 2012)

As the earlier post states make sure your back cover is on. I thought something was wrong and I didnt have the cover on but as soon as I put it on 4g came on Thanks


----------

